# What is a Limited Ingredient Diet? (Sponsored)



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

*The topic that pet parents are most likely chatting about in the dog park has to be the growing popularity of limited ingredient diets (LIDs). Also referred to as simple recipes, LIDs tend to believe that less is more.*

It’s not uncommon to hear about dogs who have developed sensitivities to some of the ingredients commonly used in dog foods, such as chicken, beef, dairy, egg, wheat, soy or corn. Limited ingredient diets may be simply formulated with a paired down ingredient list or designed to avoid ingredients that are known to cause food sensitivities in dogs. Some LIDs even offer the best of both worlds by crafting recipes that provide the complete and balanced nutrition from a reduced number of ingredients while avoiding those known to aggravate food sensitivities in dogs – this is no easy task! Whatever the strategy, LIDs are nutritious recipes ideal for dogs with sensitive skin and stomachs.

*5 Features of a Limited Ingredient Diet for Dogs*

Keeping it simple, especially when it comes to your dog’s diet, can offer a host of benefits. Here are the top five features of many Limited Ingredient Diets: 

1.	Unique animal protein source: LIDs often feature less common animal proteins like Lamb, Salmon or Duck and tend to avoid chicken or beef ingredients, since they are among the most common animal protein ingredients that dogs may be sensitive to. 

2.	Carefully Selected Ingredients. Many LIDs avoid ingredients that commonly cause food sensitivities in pets. Some also try to limit the number of ingredients in the recipe. Carefully selecting only a few ingredients can help limit the opportunity for food sensitivity in dogs.

3.	Digestive Health: LIDs can deliver digestive health benefits from easily digestible ingredients and/or the right balance of fiber for healthy stool quality.

4.	Skin and Coat Health: Many LIDs offer nutrition to help promote healthy skin and coat. 

5.	Healthy Immune System: Recipes may be rich in antioxidants, such as vitamin C and vitamin E, which help promote a healthy immune system.

If you’re thinking of changing your dog to a limited ingredient diet, try NUTRO™ Limited Ingredient Diets – like their Lamb & Rice Recipe. These recipes are ideal for dogs with sensitive skin and stomachs. With patented levels of Linoleic Acid (Omega-6) and Zinc with B Vitamins and wholesome, easily digestible ingredients like rice, these recipes guarantee healthy digestion and a soft shiny coat or your money back! It’s important to remember that it can take 8 to 12 weeks before you see a visible difference in your dog. 

And don’t forget about treats! If you’re changing your dog’s diet to a limited ingredient diet recipe, you should also change his treats. It’s a good thing that the NUTRO™ brand has you covered with its Grain Free Adult Biscuits featuring Lamb or Turkey as the #1 ingredient!

Learn more about NUTRO™ Limited Ingredient Diets like Lamb & Rice Recipe, available for puppies, adults and seniors, in kibble and cans. You can purchase the whole line of NUTRO™ Limited Ingredient Diet products online or in store at Petco.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I think having a commercial entity as an Administrator and posting sponsored content is just wrong.


----------

